# 335d suspension upgrade advice



## EMC (Jan 22, 2006)

I've got the Ground Control Street/Track coilover kit on my 2010 335d and have been very happy with it. I was told that Ground Control borrowed a 335d from the dealer and weighed the car on all corners before selecting the springs for the car. It rides surprisingly well for a very low car.

My car did not come with sport package. The trim around the doors is polished, but I bought a blackout vinyl and covered the trim myself. It turned out excellent for my first time doing this. Everyone has thought it's factory black.

I second the JBD and the CAN tool.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

CSSNMS and 62lincoln - you guys rock! Thanks for the great advice. I will go performance kit and let you know what I think when it's done. Thanks all who posted. Good stuff.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Well, it's ordered from Tischer. I don't normally post such drivel, but it's a pretty exciting development. My plan is to find a nice flat surface and take some measurements of the drop before and after the install. I'll troll the forum to figure out the most accurate way to do that before seeking aid - the only potential thorny issue is the extent to which tire pressure influences these measurements and I will be certain to correct that if it's off so as to minimize its influence.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Well, it's ordered from Tischer. I don't normally post such drivel, but it's a pretty exciting development. My plan is to find a nice flat surface and take some measurements of the drop before and after the install. I'll troll the forum to figure out the most accurate way to do that before seeking aid - the only potential thorny issue is the extent to which tire pressure influences these measurements and I will be certain to correct that if it's off so as to minimize its influence.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

EMC are those OZ ALLEGERITAS, I'm plannig in getting them in black. for my 35d Montego Blue with Chestnut interior


----------



## EMC (Jan 22, 2006)

Axel61 said:


> EMC are those OZ ALLEGERITAS, I'm plannig in getting them in black. for my 35d Montego Blue with Chestnut interior


OZ Ultraleggera's. 19x8.5 front and 19x10 rear. Very strong and light wheel for the price.


----------



## coljediv (May 25, 2012)

*Modest 2011 335d Suspension Upgrade*

I have a base model 2011 E90 335d (no sports package and no mods). Since everyday street handling is my main interest, I evaluated ways in which I could improve the handling of the car without doing anything too radical. I have had the car for a little over three months, and I felt that its handling was unbecoming a BMW, in that it wallowed a bit over slight elevations or depressions in the road at highway speeds, and it didn't settle down promptly when encountering road imperfections. I didn't particularly want to lower the car even though I think it looks a bit better when that is done, as I don't plan to take it to the track all that much. Having said that, I didn't rule out the idea of lowering it an inch or so.

So, I evaluated changing the springs, the struts/shocks, the sway bars, the wheel size, and the tires. I went against my basic instinct of not lowering it, and evaluated the H&R spring upgrade (1.3 in in front and 1.2 in in the rear lowering) and some Bilstein or Koni strut/shocks (which I have done in the past with my old 2002 and a Jetta I had. But couldn't find for the 335d anything that looked like a matching set, and I didn't have the money or interest in experimenting. Then I looked at the Bilstein B16 coilover kit, which seemed to have promise, but got a bit nervous from reading the blogs. Again, I didn't want to spend money and be disappointed.

So, I backed off and yesterday I had installed just some Bilstein B6 Sports struts/shocks, nothing else. There is a noticeable difference. When the springs are energized, these dampers quickly "dampen" the oscillations the way I think they should, without making it really any harsher than the run-flats already make it. It is slightly more twitchy on less than perfect pavement, but nothing that I dislike and it seems to give me better road feel. At Speed in Hanover also gave me a nice alignment. So I am quite pleased with the results of what I have done so far.

Next steps? Well, I thought I might upgrade the rear sway bar a tad by installing the sway bar from the Sports Package. I bought it and haven't received it yet. But to my chagrin and embarrassment I discovered after that fact that the dealer sold me a sway bar that is no different than what I have installed. Seems that the rear sway bar for the base model and the M Sports Suspension option is the same, although the front sway bar is the same. So now I am starting to research the H&R rear sway bar, which is 20mm vice the OEM 13mm. I am a bit concerned that I will change the car from being an understeerer (which is OK for an amateur like me) to an oversteerer (which would require me to enhance my skills more than is probably possible). Still pondering this. Don't know whether I will mess with the springs or not.

After they wear down I will eventually replace the run-flats with something else.

Constructive comments are welcome.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I decided to use the KONI FSDs and left the NON sport springs on, and the car handles 100% better than before. One problem is i have to realign the LCI's since they are now downwards and I believe because of the height increase of almost half inc or more.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I first went with the intention to get KW V2s. However, the place I went with messed up the order, they had V3s on site and were offering me them at V2 prices so it was a no brainer.


----------



## coljediv (May 25, 2012)

*Height Before and After*

I forgot to measure height before and after. I had intended to do that when thinking about the Bilstein B15 coilovers, but now I can only guess. The rear seems about the same. Visually the front looks slightly higher, just looking at the gap between the top of of the tire and the fender.

Am wondering what the effect would be now of putting on the H&R 20mm rear sway bar. Intent is to reduce the understeer, but would that be overdoing it?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Well I decided to use the KONI FSDs and left the NON sport springs on, and the car handles 100% better than before. One problem is i have to realign the LCI's since they are now downwards and I believe because of the height increase of almost half inc or more.


Is this common with BMW vehicles for the ride height to increase so much via jus changing the dampners? Only time I have seen that happen is when the old ones were so worn that the vehicle was sagging. But that obviously would not be the case when replacing something so new.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@ Snipe I will go to the dealer to have the LCI aligned, BASTARDS might try to trick **** me into the warranty BS LOL!!! To be honest to you the car feels great, my friend who has a 330i loved the smooth ride, he was impressed!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I care more to know if the ride height increase is normal.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe so there is a height increase, mines sure went up but I dont care considering our roads down here


----------



## 335de (Feb 4, 2014)

EMC said:


> I've got the Ground Control Street/Track coilover kit on my 2010 335d and have been very happy with it. I was told that Ground Control borrowed a 335d from the dealer and weighed the car on all corners before selecting the springs for the car. It rides surprisingly well for a very low car.
> 
> My car did not come with sport package. The trim around the doors is polished, but I bought a blackout vinyl and covered the trim myself. It turned out excellent for my first time doing this. Everyone has thought it's factory black.
> 
> I second the JBD and the CAN tool.


EMC what kind of wheels are those and where did you get them. Trying to find some for my 09 335d


----------



## EMC (Jan 22, 2006)

335de said:


> EMC what kind of wheels are those and where did you get them. Trying to find some for my 09 335d


Those were 19" OZ Ultraleggera wheels. 19x10 rear and 19.8.5 front. They were E92 M3 wheels, but I had 3mm removed from the rear to increase the offset by the 3mm so there was no fender rubbing with near zero camber (low side of factory spec). It helped with tire wear out back.


----------



## stevers (Oct 20, 2013)

Had BC coilovers on a previous car and loved them. Will probably go with the same if I ever decide to mod my suspension.


----------



## davinci74 (Jun 4, 2012)

EMC - First, I want to say that I love the look of your car. I just read your post about removing 3mm from the rear to increase the offset. I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but how was that done? Was this accomplished by adjusting the camber? I was lucky enough to find a set of lightly used chrome E90 M3 wheels. They look awesome on the car, but they do rub on the rear fenders. They don't rub much, but is enough to be very annoying. Is rolling the fenders my only option or is there another way to keep the tires from rubbing?


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

H & R pro street coilovers, $1350 from Turner, better than KW, made in Germany, used by many race teams, fully adjustable, aluminum bodies, lighter than a KW coilover by about 5lbs at each wheel, plus they cost $300 less than a KW...I always use H & R coilovers and sway bars...:thumbup: with these coilovers and some Apex wheels you will save about 13lbs at each wheel over stock, that's 50 lbs overall, sign me up...


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Davinci do the fender rolling I had to do it on my car since I hv 265 rears

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

